
How to Hack Venture Capital - far33d
http://www.venturehacks.com/
======
AurSaraf
Hello, I am Aur Saraf.

I was in a lecture about legal matters in starting up when I figured out that
the easy and fool proof way to make money in this business is not creating a
great product, but instead marketing yourself to VCs, getting some big money
and spending it away pretending to do something.

Most of the start ups that fail, I think, aren't people that couldn't succeed
in creating a great product and selling it - they're just people taking
advantage of a very broken system.

Myself, I still think that creating a great product is more fun, more
challenging and more rewarding. It also fits my moral code.

The site has some great info, but try not using it to hack a broken system -
instead, use it just to have the smoothest ride through one of the best
experiences our world has to offer. Aur Saraf

------
BitGeek
This is a great site, and I think the more people are aware of the situation
with Venture Capital, the more they realize that the real cost of it is not in
loss of ownership of the company, but in increased liklihood that your company
will fail.

Plus, these days, unless you're buidling a manufacturing plant for a medical
device or integrated circuit, there is no reason to raise $1M.

Build it for $100k-$400k with angel funds and if its worth a damn, you'll be
able to monetize it and grow.

You don't need superbowl commercials ot get your app out there anymore... you
need a blog. You don't need to go into expensive deals with portal players--
you just need to show up at carefully targetted conferences. (Twitters
performance at SXSW is a great example of this.)

------
chandrab
Great site, a definite must read...I've been aware of some of these VC games
by seeing them first hand, but this takes it to the next level of detail.

------
far33d
I especially like their "since persian calendar 1386" tagline.

